# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Кто что пьет вместо чая/кофе? Рецепты напитков.

## Богдан Инюшев

Чай кофе нельзя - давайте делиться рецептами напитков.

http://www.kurkuma.ru/search/label/%...B9%D0%BB%D0%B8

----------


## Alex

Цикорий )

----------


## Мария

цикорий-это гуна невежества. его не стоит пить. 
преданные пьют каркаде и ройбуш. насколько я знаю))

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

ну, например, заваренная мята....ооочень вкусно  :smilies:  или Гринфилд-ромашка, кстати у них же и ройбош есть и малина....

----------


## Alex

цикорий гуна невежества? откуда информация? один опытный преданный говорил, что можно..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мы тут подсели на кисель с девчатами.
Кисель клубничный с клюквой.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Можно такой сбор делать:
мята+лаванда+чабрец.
листья чёрной смородины +земляничный лист.
иван-чай  ферментированный сам по себе .
Розовые лепестки  сами по себе  .

шиповник сам по себе из термоса.

----------


## Мария

про цикорий (невежество) еще летом читала на старом сайте.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Да соврал ,небось,кто-то.
Цикорий как цикорий.Корешок пережжёный .
Можно купить  кофию из жёлудей или пшеницы,но вкуса противного это всё.Я иногда балуюсь кофем обычным,но  обескофеиненным.

----------


## Мария

> Да соврал ,небось,кто-то.
> Цикорий как цикорий.Корешок пережжёный .
> Можно купить  кофию из жёлудей или пшеницы,но вкуса противного это всё.Я иногда балуюсь кофем обычным,но  обескофеиненным.


да фиг его знает. может и соврал. Госвами Махарадж в лекциях грит -нужно прислушиваться  к ощущениям после еды (питья). например, он про соевый соус рассказывал. Что после него тупость нападет. значит, невежество. ) насчет цикория )) не знаю. сами прислушайтесь к своим ощущениям.
 а что обескофеиненный кофе? раджаса нету совсем?

----------


## Mandir

А я ломаю в лесу ветки малины. Чай очень вкусный получается. Кипятить 15 на медленном огне. Дать настояться полчаса-час. Чай получается очень пахучий и розовый-розовый! А с печеньем - вааще!

----------


## Мария

а чтобы проснуться как следует, кто что пьет утром?
тут где-то уже советовали лимонник заваривать...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> обескофеиненный кофе? раджаса нету совсем?


Раджас?Не знаю,я ему была бы рада.Всяк лучше чем обычный тамас.
А так...стараюсь на ночь не пить.И вообще ,пью очень редко.Это кофе  с содержанием кофеина 0 процентов.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Знакомые преданные угощали напитком из семян фенхеля и кориандра(просто настоять в кипятке), очень вкусный пряный напиток.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> .Это кофе  с содержанием кофеина 0 процентов.




http://www.tchibo.ru/encyclopedia/pr...thoutcaffeine/

 В таком кофе есть кофеин, его не возможно обескофеинить до конца. Для того, для кого вопрос кофеина является принципиальным, думаю это нужно знать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я знаю.Я и квас пью летом и кефир.Алкашка-одним словом.

----------


## Alex

)))

----------


## Татьяна Р

Кэроб с молоком и сахаром очень вкусно !

----------


## Богдан Волынский

А я вот сегодня первый раз сделал чай имбирный, на основе сырого, тертого имбиря - первый раз переборщил с ним, немножко щипал, а второй раз дал меньше корня - очень вкусно с лимоном.

----------


## Darshana

> А я вот сегодня первый раз сделал чай имбирный, на основе сырого, тертого имбиря - первый раз переборщил с ним, немножко щипал, а второй раз дал меньше корня - очень вкусно с лимоном.


 С чаем имбирным надо поаккуратнее он не для всех подходит. У меня, к примеру, из-за него давление повышается и сердце усиленно бьется. Если на ночь выпить, то бессоница обеспечена.

----------


## Татьяна Р

1 чайная ложка чаванпраша на стакан  горячей воды с медом и лимоном -очень бодрит и полезно!

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Имбирный чай

 

Тут рецепт: http://rivok.net/?p=165
Но нужно индивидуально подходить к количеству имбиря, я добавляю на литр кипятка не больше 1 чайной ложки натертого на мелкую терку корня. Если использовать сухой, молотый имбирь, тогда на кончике ножа на 1 литр кипятка.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Сушеные березовые листья.* Летом аккуратно срезаете нестарые березовые ветки, сдираете с них листья, сушите. Пьете круглые год. Это полезный чай. И он обойдется вам бесплатно. Березовые листья немного горчат, поэтому чай имеет смысл подсластить. Хотя и так - вкусно. Следите, чтобы чай был небольшой крепости, иначе пить будет тяжело.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Шиповник с боярышником заварить в термосе, можно добавить липовый цвет.

Урюк с шиповником неплохо сочетается - тоже в термосе - чем дольше настаивается, тем лучше.

Иногда завариваю лавровые листья тоже в термосе. Чай получается ароматный, горьковатый.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> С чаем имбирным надо поаккуратнее он не для всех подходит. У меня, к примеру, из-за него давление повышается и сердце усиленно бьется. Если на ночь выпить, то бессоница обеспечена.


Я тоже имбирь не очень.Вообще чаи стараюсь  пить реже,и одно и то же долго не завариваю.Самое лучшее-это вода.

----------


## Victoria

Если в цикорий добавить молоко- он наверняка уже будет в благости =)
можно морсы делать- из клубники замороженной или облепихи, клюквы, и полезно и вкусно! Чаще всего пьем травяные чаи- мята с лаймом, ромашка, сборы разные, очень ароматно получается из листьев малины, вишни и черной смородины. Ройбуш с добавками нравится. Компоты из сухофруктов, из свежих груш-яблок. Можно просто фенхель заварить, чуть сахара, чуть лайма, быстрый освежающий напиток!!)

----------


## Далемир

Где-то читал что смешивать чай (а равно как и другие отвары) с молоком - ни есть хорошо, точнее это яд.
  А вот у меня еще такой вопрос: С кофе понятно.. но... если чай - это как бы интоксикация ( а в одной из тем тут читал, что это не корректный перевод и на самом деле надо говорить - одурманивающее средство), то... получается что и тот же Иван-чай... да и все другие травы и их отвары, которые оказывают... или стимулирующий или релаксирующий эффект на тело должны подпадать под запрет... или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Кофе из топинамбура, из корней пырея, копорский чай из иван-чая. Все сама наловчилась  изготавливать.  Даже удивительно, как вкусно.
Еще можно "желтый" чай  пить- просто поварить чуть-чуть семена шамбалы. Для женщин, говорят, особливо полезно.
А еще- если заваривать молодые листья черной смородины, то можно восстановить безнадежно утраченное зрение. И вкусно к тому же.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> если чай - это как бы интоксикация ( а в одной из тем тут читал, что это не корректный перевод и на самом деле надо говорить - одурманивающее средство), то... получается что и тот же Иван-чай... да и все другие травы и их отвары, которые оказывают... или стимулирующий или релаксирующий эффект на тело должны подпадать под запрет... или я чего-то не понимаю?


Под запретом, как одурманивающее вещество, черный, зеленый и подобные чаи - то, что получают из чайного куста. Это самый распространенный напиток в мире. Чаи из трав, наоборот, приветствуются.

----------


## Александра

я очень люблю ройбуш  с сахаром и лимоном

еще я пью иногда лекарственные сборы (в аптеке покупаю)-смесь трав разных и пью их вместо чая.

еще мне нравится заваривать летний чай.например лепестки розы,листья малины,смородины (с куста-можно на зиму засушить), тархун, можно еще самих ягод добавить.
Кстати,тархун можно?ато может я зря?

еще люблю в ройбушевый чай резать яблоко свежее и сахар,так вкусно! :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Susila dasi

> а чтобы проснуться как следует, кто что пьет утром?
> тут где-то уже советовали лимонник заваривать...


Кто-то дал совет пуджари, чтобы взбодриться утром - выпить горячий сладкий имбирно-лимонный напиток.

----------


## Susila dasi

Яблоки с корицей и гвоздикой. Очень люблю чай из листьев чёрной смородины. А когда он настоится, туда ещё молочка.. Только без сахара, особенно без белого. Весь вкус перебивает. Ещё из морковки высушенной и обжаренной кофе такое делают. Не пробовала.

----------


## Анджи

> Под запретом, как одурманивающее вещество,


Они под запретом, потому что так сказал Шрила Прабхупада. Я не думаю, что Вы будете утверждать, что в Китае, где культура употребления зеленого чая насчитывает века, все ходят одурманенные.


> черный, зеленый и подобные чаи - то, что получают из чайного куста.


Мате получают не с чайного куста.


> Чаи из трав, наоборот, приветствуются.


 С травами надо быть осторожными.

Самое лучшее - это хорошая вода. Особенно для детей.

----------


## Говиндаприя дд

> Ещё из морковки высушенной и обжаренной кофе такое делают. Не пробовала.


У нас прихожане делали, свеклу и морковь натирали на крупной терке, затем на лист и в духовку, а потом измельчить. По вкусу от черного кофе не отличался. К сожалению, не помню точных пропорций.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

На прежнем форуме был рецепт напитка из базилика с лимоном и сахаром. Сначала несколько минут варится базилик в воде, при этом цвет напитка серо-зеленый, непривлекательный. Потом режется лимон, добавляется к "вареву" вместе с сахаром, и цвет становится гранатовым, очень красивым. Вкусно!

----------


## Susila dasi

Интересно. Правда, пока только сушенный базилик есть.Попробую..

----------


## Александра

а квас?
на сколько я знаю квас из бочек пить нельзя, так как там этот напиток сделан из отходов хлебобулочных изделий с хлебного завода, то есть там и булочки с яйцами тоже обязательно будут кваситься.
А так же говорят эти бочки не моют, и там на дне скапливаются лечинки разных насекомых, а они туда все новый и новый квас льют, а трупики на дне так и лежат :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Susila dasi

> а квас?
> на сколько я знаю квас из бочек пить нельзя, так как там этот напиток сделан из отходов хлебобулочных изделий с хлебного завода, то есть там и булочки с яйцами тоже обязательно будут кваситься.
> А так же говорят эти бочки не моют, и там на дне скапливаются лечинки разных насекомых, а они туда все новый и новый квас льют, а трупики на дне так и лежат


Самим квас можно сделать, из бочек-то зачем покупать...

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Интересно. Правда, пока только сушенный базилик есть.Попробую..


 Базилик, это вроде тот же самый реган? или это разные травы?

----------


## zaHARE

Вкусный,ароматный и бодрящий чай пьем из лофанта(пахнет медом).Также хорош чай из базилика и чабреца.
Вместо кофе корни одуванчика и цикория(прожареные в духовке и измельченные) с молоком.

----------


## Susila dasi

Что такое лофанта? И где берёте корни одуванчика и цикория, сами собираете?
Напиток бодрящий -глинтвейн безалкогольный - нагреть сок из красного винограда до 45 градусов, добавить чуть корицы, бадьяна и пить горячим.

----------


## zaHARE

Одуванчик и цикорий иногда копаем сами,а иногда покупаем готовые напитки.У нас продают напитки заварные и растворимые из цикория,цикорий+одуванчик,цикорий+эхинацея.
Лофант-растение такое,сильный медонос.Отец посадил на даче.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Китай вообще - одна из самых асурических стран.


Подписываюсь. В духовных вопросах они слабо восприимчивы. Запахи от их пищи - не для слабонервных. Да и сами китайцы насквозь пропахли чесноком. Рядом с ними находится почти невозможно. Они сильны в вопросах тела, отчасти оккультизма, но в духовных вопросах - тяжелый случай. Они одурманены в смысле под сильным влиянием тамаса.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

и русские такие же

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Да нет. Там похуже. Парень из нашей ятры там полгода прожил. Работал. Это...очень сложно. Духовность там вообще не воспринимается. А вот еда это вообще-у них съедается абсолютно все, что движется. Абсолютно никакой брезгливости. И запахи от всего этого ресторанного изобилия :crazy: ...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне рассказывала одна матаджи, что в Китае очень мало свободной территории, почти нет пастбищных земель, поэтому очень мало коров и молока. Молоко так дорого, что его продают в таких пакетах, как у нас продают сливки, по 100-200 мл.

----------


## Анджи

> Там все как раз одурманенные и ходят. 
> Китай вообще - одна из самых асурических стран.


Было бы интересно услышать ваше мнение про Англию, которая считается самой чаепьющей нацией в мире.


> и Вам станет не по себе.


Мне и форума хватает.  :smilies:

----------


## Анджи

> Мне рассказывала одна матаджи, что в Китае очень мало свободной территории, почти нет пастбищных земель, поэтому очень мало коров и молока. Молоко так дорого, что его продают в таких пакетах, как у нас продают сливки, по 100-200 мл.


 "И вот Поднебесная, еще десять лет назад, не знавшая вкуса молока, сегодня входит в тройку лидеров по его производству - США, Индия, Китай, - оттеснив на четвертую позицию Россию. Темпы прироста производства за Великой китайской стеной впечатляют: в 1990 году здесь производили всего около 1 млн тонн молока, а в 2007 - уже более 36 млн тонн. Но своего молока стране с населением, превышающим миллиард человек, все равно при нынешнем молочном буме не хватает, и Китай активно закупает сухое молоко в немногочисленных странах-экспортерах - Новой Зеландии, Австралии, США, Аргентине, Белоруссии. Все остальные страны производят молоко для собственного потребления (экспортируют только готовую продукцию, в основном сыры и масло) или импортируют молоко и молочную продукцию, как это делают Россия и Китай." 

http://www.rg.ru/2008/09/23/moloko-rus.html

----------

